

W3C web site redesign in beta – send in your feedback - ossreleasefeed
http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/200904/w3c_web_site_redesign_in_beta_send_in_your_feedback/

======
Sephr
Direct link from TFA: <http://beta.w3.org/>

The search button text foreground color is very close to my system's button
background color and I think they should specify a background of their own
that goes good with it.

Other than that, it looks much better than their current design.

Also, you can give them feedback at
<http://www.w3.org/QA/2009/03/betaw3org.html>

------
zain
If you guys are anything like me, here's a link to the next page you'll be
going to...

[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fbeta.w3.org%2...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fbeta.w3.org%2F)

Yeah, the new design does indeed validate.

------
darkmeerkat
Underlining the links would be nice. The color of the links is similar to the
color of some of the other text, plus it's close enough to black to mistake
for bold text instead of a link.

------
aristus
Those pagination arrows are very confusing.

    
    
        > < 1 ...

